# Sconcerti;"Milan è regola e gioia di vivere".



## admin (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mario Sconcerti sul Milan, dalle colonne del CorSera:"Dimentichiamo per un momento il bellissimo slogan di un campionato diverso perché tante sarebbero le squadre che possono vincerlo. Non è così. Lo scorso anno era in testa l’Inter con due punti sulla Juve. Le prime sei in classifica avevano in totale 193 punti, oggi solo 184. Non è in sostanza un campionato più competitivo, è che lo scorso anno ci fidavamo del recupero della Juve mentre adesso, per disabitudine, ci fidiamo meno del Milan. Pensiamo manchi un dominatore che in effetti c’è. Il problema non è tecnico, è culturale: se al posto del Milan, con 11 vittorie e quattro pareggi, ci fosse la Juve, non crederemmo a nessuna ipotesi diversa da una conferma dei soliti vincitori. A rendere competitivo il campionato è in fondo la paura di non saper giudicare la Juve. Sarà davvero confusa come sembra? In balia di un giocatore straordinario e altri che cercano idee vaghe per il campo? Questo stato realmente metafisico è la sintesi emotiva della classifica. Quella reale parla di un’Inter all’ottava vittoria consecutiva, di Lautaro che senza rigori avrebbe segnato quasi quanto Ronaldo e di un Milan che non solo riesce con eleganza a dimenticare Ibrahimovic ma anche Bennacer, Hernandez e Saelemaekers. Ma il Milan ci crede. Ha un entusiasmo che diventa continuità, che rimane fortuna, cioè buon cammino, cioè destino, nella misura in cui ognuno di noi fa la sua parte nella storia. La Juve non ha quella forza, si applica ma sembra una didattica a distanza. L’Inter non la cerca nemmeno, va via di fisico e abitudine avendo nel cumulo la squadra migliore. Il Milan è un bravo ragazzo, fa sempre la cosa giusta, non cerca il peccato, rispetta l’avversario, lo fa sembrare bello come ieri il Benevento, fa sembrare normali i rigori a inizio partita che aprono il risultato, è una specie di grande gita parrocchiale dove tutto è regola e gioia di vivere. Se c’è un errore, non è stato ancora trovato. Però sta facendo quello che ha fatto per nove anni la Juventus: è squadra e fa più punti di tutti, ogni volta, ogni partita. La prova ultima, mercoledì con la Juve a San Siro. Ma sarà più per la Juve che per il Milan".

Commenti SOLO alla news.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti sul Milan, dalle colonne del CorSera:"Dimentichiamo per un momento il bellissimo slogan di un campionato diverso perché tante sarebbero le squadre che possono vincerlo. Non è così. Lo scorso anno era in testa l’Inter con due punti sulla Juve. Le prime sei in classifica avevano in totale 193 punti, oggi solo 184. Non è in sostanza un campionato più competitivo, è che lo scorso anno ci fidavamo del recupero della Juve mentre* adesso, per disabitudine, ci fidiamo meno del Milan. Pensiamo manchi un dominatore che in effetti c’è. Il problema non è tecnico, è culturale: se al posto del Milan, con 11 vittorie e quattro pareggi, ci fosse la Juve, non crederemmo a nessuna ipotesi diversa da una conferma dei soliti vincitori*. A rendere competitivo il campionato è in fondo la paura di non saper giudicare la Juve. Sarà davvero confusa come sembra? In balia di un giocatore straordinario e altri che cercano idee vaghe per il campo? Questo stato realmente metafisico è la sintesi emotiva della classifica. Quella reale parla di un’Inter all’ottava vittoria consecutiva, di Lautaro che senza rigori avrebbe segnato quasi quanto Ronaldo e di un Milan che non solo riesce con eleganza a dimenticare Ibrahimovic ma anche Bennacer, Hernandez e Saelemaekers. Ma il Milan ci crede. Ha un entusiasmo che diventa continuità, che rimane fortuna, cioè buon cammino, cioè destino, nella misura in cui ognuno di noi fa la sua parte nella storia. La Juve non ha quella forza, si applica ma sembra una didattica a distanza. L’Inter non la cerca nemmeno, va via di fisico e abitudine avendo nel cumulo la squadra migliore. Il Milan è un bravo ragazzo, fa sempre la cosa giusta, non cerca il peccato, rispetta l’avversario, lo fa sembrare bello come ieri il Benevento, fa sembrare normali i rigori a inizio partita che aprono il risultato, è una specie di grande gita parrocchiale dove tutto è regola e gioia di vivere. Se c’è un errore, non è stato ancora trovato. Però sta facendo quello che ha fatto per nove anni la Juventus: è squadra e fa più punti di tutti, ogni volta, ogni partita. La prova ultima, mercoledì con la Juve a San Siro. Ma sarà più per la Juve che per il Milan".
> 
> Commenti SOLO alla news.



Fixed.


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti sul Milan, dalle colonne del CorSera:"Dimentichiamo per un momento il bellissimo slogan di un campionato diverso perché tante sarebbero le squadre che possono vincerlo. Non è così. Lo scorso anno era in testa l’Inter con due punti sulla Juve. Le prime sei in classifica avevano in totale 193 punti, oggi solo 184. Non è in sostanza un campionato più competitivo, è che lo scorso anno ci fidavamo del recupero della Juve mentre adesso, per disabitudine, ci fidiamo meno del Milan. Pensiamo manchi un dominatore che in effetti c’è. Il problema non è tecnico, è culturale: se al posto del Milan, con 11 vittorie e quattro pareggi, ci fosse la Juve, non crederemmo a nessuna ipotesi diversa da una conferma dei soliti vincitori. A rendere competitivo il campionato è in fondo la paura di non saper giudicare la Juve. Sarà davvero confusa come sembra? In balia di un giocatore straordinario e altri che cercano idee vaghe per il campo? Questo stato realmente metafisico è la sintesi emotiva della classifica. Quella reale parla di un’Inter all’ottava vittoria consecutiva, di Lautaro che senza rigori avrebbe segnato quasi quanto Ronaldo e di un Milan che non solo riesce con eleganza a dimenticare Ibrahimovic ma anche Bennacer, Hernandez e Saelemaekers. Ma il Milan ci crede. Ha un entusiasmo che diventa continuità, che rimane fortuna, cioè buon cammino, cioè destino, nella misura in cui ognuno di noi fa la sua parte nella storia. La Juve non ha quella forza, si applica ma sembra una didattica a distanza. L’Inter non la cerca nemmeno, va via di fisico e abitudine avendo nel cumulo la squadra migliore. Il Milan è un bravo ragazzo, fa sempre la cosa giusta, non cerca il peccato, rispetta l’avversario, lo fa sembrare bello come ieri il Benevento, fa sembrare normali i rigori a inizio partita che aprono il risultato, è una specie di grande gita parrocchiale dove tutto è regola e gioia di vivere. Se c’è un errore, non è stato ancora trovato. Però sta facendo quello che ha fatto per nove anni la Juventus: è squadra e fa più punti di tutti, ogni volta, ogni partita. La prova ultima, mercoledì con la Juve a San Siro. Ma sarà più per la Juve che per il Milan".
> 
> Commenti SOLO alla news.



.


----------



## Djerry (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti sul Milan, dalle colonne del CorSera:"Dimentichiamo per un momento il bellissimo slogan di un campionato diverso perché tante sarebbero le squadre che possono vincerlo. Non è così. Lo scorso anno era in testa l’Inter con due punti sulla Juve. Le prime sei in classifica avevano in totale 193 punti, oggi solo 184. Non è in sostanza un campionato più competitivo, è che lo scorso anno ci fidavamo del recupero della Juve mentre adesso, per disabitudine, ci fidiamo meno del Milan. Pensiamo manchi un dominatore che in effetti c’è. Il problema non è tecnico, è culturale: se al posto del Milan, con 11 vittorie e quattro pareggi, ci fosse la Juve, non crederemmo a nessuna ipotesi diversa da una conferma dei soliti vincitori. A rendere competitivo il campionato è in fondo la paura di non saper giudicare la Juve. Sarà davvero confusa come sembra? In balia di un giocatore straordinario e altri che cercano idee vaghe per il campo? Questo stato realmente metafisico è la sintesi emotiva della classifica. Quella reale parla di un’Inter all’ottava vittoria consecutiva, di Lautaro che senza rigori avrebbe segnato quasi quanto Ronaldo e di un Milan che non solo riesce con eleganza a dimenticare Ibrahimovic ma anche Bennacer, Hernandez e Saelemaekers. Ma il Milan ci crede. Ha un entusiasmo che diventa continuità, che rimane fortuna, cioè buon cammino, cioè destino, nella misura in cui ognuno di noi fa la sua parte nella storia. La Juve non ha quella forza, si applica ma sembra una didattica a distanza. L’Inter non la cerca nemmeno, va via di fisico e abitudine avendo nel cumulo la squadra migliore. Il Milan è un bravo ragazzo, fa sempre la cosa giusta, non cerca il peccato, rispetta l’avversario, lo fa sembrare bello come ieri il Benevento, fa sembrare normali i rigori a inizio partita che aprono il risultato, è una specie di grande gita parrocchiale dove tutto è regola e gioia di vivere. Se c’è un errore, non è stato ancora trovato. Però sta facendo quello che ha fatto per nove anni la Juventus: è squadra e fa più punti di tutti, ogni volta, ogni partita. La prova ultima, mercoledì con la Juve a San Siro. Ma sarà più per la Juve che per il Milan".
> 
> Commenti SOLO alla news.



E' un bel pezzo, scritto anche bene con immagini indovinate e concetti che condivido.

Per mia deformazione diffido sempre da chi parla di fortuna o sfortuna, concetti inesistenti nel mio modo di stare al mondo, ma a parte quel passaggio ottima analisi.


----------



## Casnop (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti sul Milan, dalle colonne del CorSera:"Dimentichiamo per un momento il bellissimo slogan di un campionato diverso perché tante sarebbero le squadre che possono vincerlo. Non è così. Lo scorso anno era in testa l’Inter con due punti sulla Juve. Le prime sei in classifica avevano in totale 193 punti, oggi solo 184. Non è in sostanza un campionato più competitivo, è che lo scorso anno ci fidavamo del recupero della Juve mentre adesso, per disabitudine, ci fidiamo meno del Milan. Pensiamo manchi un dominatore che in effetti c’è. Il problema non è tecnico, è culturale: se al posto del Milan, con 11 vittorie e quattro pareggi, ci fosse la Juve, non crederemmo a nessuna ipotesi diversa da una conferma dei soliti vincitori. A rendere competitivo il campionato è in fondo la paura di non saper giudicare la Juve. Sarà davvero confusa come sembra? In balia di un giocatore straordinario e altri che cercano idee vaghe per il campo? Questo stato realmente metafisico è la sintesi emotiva della classifica. Quella reale parla di un’Inter all’ottava vittoria consecutiva, di Lautaro che senza rigori avrebbe segnato quasi quanto Ronaldo e di un Milan che non solo riesce con eleganza a dimenticare Ibrahimovic ma anche Bennacer, Hernandez e Saelemaekers. Ma il Milan ci crede. Ha un entusiasmo che diventa continuità, che rimane fortuna, cioè buon cammino, cioè destino, nella misura in cui ognuno di noi fa la sua parte nella storia. La Juve non ha quella forza, si applica ma sembra una didattica a distanza. L’Inter non la cerca nemmeno, va via di fisico e abitudine avendo nel cumulo la squadra migliore. Il Milan è un bravo ragazzo, fa sempre la cosa giusta, non cerca il peccato, rispetta l’avversario, lo fa sembrare bello come ieri il Benevento, fa sembrare normali i rigori a inizio partita che aprono il risultato, è una specie di grande gita parrocchiale dove tutto è regola e gioia di vivere. Se c’è un errore, non è stato ancora trovato. Però sta facendo quello che ha fatto per nove anni la Juventus: è squadra e fa più punti di tutti, ogni volta, ogni partita. La prova ultima, mercoledì con la Juve a San Siro. Ma sarà più per la Juve che per il Milan".
> 
> Commenti SOLO alla news.


Sconcerti è un instant writer, scrive bene sulla emozione dell'ultimo evento, sacrificando ad un bello stile una certa qualità di analisi del fenomeno tecnico. Qui, ha saputo sommare al solito eloquio, curato ed affabile, una sostanza di giudizi, in primis sul pregiudizio anti Milan, proprio del corrente pensiero dominante, che è condivisibile, perché ha molti riscontri con la realtà.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non è in sostanza un campionato più competitivo, è che lo scorso anno ci fidavamo del recupero della Juve mentre adesso, per disabitudine, ci fidiamo meno del Milan. Pensiamo manchi un dominatore che in effetti c’è. Il problema non è tecnico, è culturale: se al posto del Milan, con 11 vittorie e quattro pareggi, ci fosse la Juve, non crederemmo a nessuna ipotesi diversa da una conferma dei soliti vincitori.



Caro Mario, io del Milan mi fido ormai fin dalla trasferta di Napoli. Trasferta che, come avevo detto, avrebbe stabilito le nostre ambizioni e quanto fosse reale o meno ciò che avevamo fatto da Giugno in poi



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Già dalla partita di Napoli capiremo definitivamente se siamo una luce senza futuro, una piccola stella senza cielo destinata a scoppiare in volo, oppure no.
> 
> Il momento in cui capiremo senza equivoci se ciò che abbiamo visto da fine Giugno ad oggi è stato solo una Fata Morgana nel deserto in cui siamo stati deportati dal 2012, oppure l’inizio di un nuovo grande Milan, si avvicina.
> 
> Nel frattempo, una cautionary tale per gli amici napoletani, un avvertimento più che altro: “Il vostro nemico, il diavolo, come leone ruggente va in giro, cercando chi divorare” (1 Pietro 5,8). Siamo affamati. Siete avvisati.



Ed ero uno dei pochi a crederci, alla vittoria sul Napoli.

Esistono cinque fasi del lutto:

FASE DELLA NEGAZIONE. “Non posso crederci”, “Non sta succedendo davvero”. ...
FASE DELLA RABBIA. “Non è giusto”, “Cos'ho fatto di male per meritarmi questo?”. ...
FASE DELLA CONTRATTAZIONE. ...
FASE DELLA DEPRESSIONE. ...
FASE DELL'ACCETTAZIONE...

Alcuni nostri nemici sono ancora nella prima fase, visibilmente (alcuni già alla seconda, alcuni indaisti che invece che snobbarci hanno obtorto collo preso atto della nostra forza sono lì a dire “ma cosa abbiamo fatto di male?? Abbiamo il doppio del loro fatturato e questi vermi rischiano di tornare a vincere prima di noi?? Cosa abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci questa umiliazione?” ). Presto attraverseranno tutte le altre, tuttavia il Diavolo nella sua generosità ne ha aggiunta una sesta, che arriverà alla fine quando persino l’accettazione sarà ormai diventata inaccettabile: LA FASE DELLA DISPERAZIONE.


----------

